# Touchpad Skinning {Custom} For Pennies!



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

I was in the Dollar Store (best place to buy sponges and various cleaning supplies). Then, I saw these shelf liners and thought they would be nice to spruce up some desks, bookshelves, and kitchen drawers. Suddenly, it occurred to me that these would be perfect for making custom skins for devices, especially those without commercially available options. Plus, you don't have to worry about the skin getting ruined because you could easily re-cover your device 10x's over. 

http://doesitpew.blogspot.com/2011/0...wn-device.html

Touchpad: 









Viewsonic Gtablet:









*Supplies:*



*1 - Roll of Adhesive Shelf liner (may also be called contact paper, but it isn't paper).*
*1 - Razor blade or Xacto knife*
*1 - Set of scissors*

*Steps:*

*1. Cut out a piece of the adhesive liner with the center of the design being in the center of the sheet.

2. Remove the adhesive backing and place the center of the design on the center of the object that you want to cover (don't worry about fingerprints, this stuff is easily removed and re-adhered)

3. Press and stretch and work the design out like you would with any normal device skin.

4. Once you get to the edges, press them up and wrap it around.

5. Mark where you want your edges to be on the skin using a marker or pencil.

6. Pull back the edges and cut where you have marked using scissors.

7. On the corners, make slits using the razor blade about 2mm apart so that when you roll up the sides of the object, you can get nice, shapely corners and some corner protection.

8. Do any finishing touches using the razor blade for special cut-outs and whatnot. The Touchoad has a nice rubberized groove that you can go along with light pressure to get that perfect look on the boarder.

DONE!*


A laser pattern will be available on the next few weeks. I am working of getting it as nice as possible. Basically though, this way is fool proof because and small bubbles will not affect the final fit.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Very crafty.. not sure I could duplicate this without bubbles or rips on the corners.. nice work there


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Its sturdy stuff and more likely to stretch than break.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

People who can do stuff like this and make it look nice are as foreign as Martians to me...very cool.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, but really guys, this is very easy because the material will stretch and it thinner so that it folds better and goes over curves smoothly. IT LEAVES NO RESIDUE WHEN IT COMES OFF!!!!! It reattaches well, but unlike a lot of the "skins" out there, there is no sticker residue as the adhesive layer is nice and thin.

The results using 3M Di-NOC are not as nice because it does NOT want to hold shape even after a bit of heat gun / hair dryer. Its meant for car interiors and vinyl wrapping on cars, not devices. I mean, why does everything think you need a thick skin on a device? It doesn't protect from scratches much better and certainly not drops.

Again, working on a laser pattern or a just plain old cutter pattern. I have access to a laser cutter and a friend does textile work and has an e-cutter. You could also just print it out on regular paper, piece it together and place on your vinyl piece.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Will it leave a sticky surface once removed?


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

This one is cool:










From: http://www.alibaba.c...foil_shelf.html

And this one:










From: http://prettgold.en.alibaba.com/product/267675829-200407850/printed_design_self_adhesive_foil_shelf_liner_vinyle_sticker.html


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

You literally can use any contact paper. You can even find this stuff at home depot, walmart, target, and custom cover anything you have. Mistakes are allowed because you have a ton of it. Its a great way to learn skinning.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone tried this out yet? if so, share some pictures!


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

childofthehorn said:


> Again, working on a laser pattern or a just plain old cutter pattern. I have access to a laser cutter and a friend does textile work and has an e-cutter. You could also just print it out on regular paper, piece it together and place on your vinyl piece.


did you manage to finish the laser pattern? im trying to make a custom pattern for my touchpad and i've tried actually using the contact paper in the printer (prints fine), but it just prints in the wrong places and slowly my patience is being "chipped" away -.-

please help


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

There is someone else who posted it on XDA. If I find it I will point to the post.


----------

